# Quality of Life



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Beautiful story, so much love for her and her for you. It's so sad that we have to go through this and feel such pain from the loss of a devoted companion. 
Thank you for sharing


beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and special thoughts tonight for your Winnie...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Winnie would thankyou for knowing when to say good bye, such a wonderful bond you both had together, making her last months special, I am sure she will be waiting for you one day at the bridge, she is at peace and not suffering that is a special gift of love we can give our beautiful best freinds and companions. Tninking of you


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thinking of you and Winnie tonight. Thank you for writing your story.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

A profoundly sad but beautiful story. Your love for Winnie shines through every line.

Thank you (as the tears run down my face)--for sharing Winnies story with us.

SJ


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sweet sad story. It is almost identical to my Tess girl's story. She was my beloved senior girl who went through the same type of ending as Winnie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a very sad and touching story of Winnie and your love for each other. You will be together again one day and she will be running to you with joy and love on her face.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I wish they would treat people in the same way??? That was a wonderful story and I could relate tenfold. Being a nurse for as long as I did, it was the same sort of stuff. But I do believe that animals (or pets) don't ever get the recognition that they deserve. I am sure that this will touch lots of people and it makes you appreciate what you have now.....


Thanks for the post

Ronna
Amanda
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

what a sad but beautiful story. I know you will one day be with Winnie again.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a touching story.

Hooch


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

A touching story...
I pray that someday, both of you will be together again....


----------

